# Blackborow or Big Fat Dummy



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Looking at purchasing one of these two bikes in the near future. Anybody ride both and have any insights? The BFD can run 2XL Snowshoes, can haul more, and it just has that wow factor. The biggest downsize is weight. I believe I read somewhere a medium weighs 55 pounds.

The biggest tire Salsa recommends for the Blackborow is a 26 x 4.3. It comes with 27.5 x 4. It’s a bit more trail orientated than the BFD, but can’t haul as much. Weight is only 37 pounds.

I live in North Dakota, ride a lot in the winter on a Fatboy. The Fatboy has 4.6 tires and I’d like to run wider tires for our snow conditions. That has me leaning to the BFD. If I could squeeze some 27.5 x 4.5’s in the Beargrease I might lean more in that direction. I also plan to use whatever bike I end up getting for commuting to work. It’s a 18 mile round trip with 16 miles of gravel and two of pavement. 

Other plans are for trail building duty, and more importantly I will be strapping a 5 gallon keg or two of homebrew beer and a co2 tank to the bike for a Fatbike ride I put on every February. I’d like to be able to serve beer on the trail to riders, as of now, riders have to make it back to our base for beer. That would favor the BFD as two full kegs and a co2 tank would put me at the top of the weight limit on the blackborow.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

No decision. That Blackborow is a toy compared to the Dummy. I've only ridden a Dummy and I want one... Bad.


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I have been leaning towards the dummy. Tried to order one about a year ago. They were sold out. Than the Blackborow hit the scene. It has a lot going for it, but the Dummy has the tire clearance that I am after and a few more things.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

On the beer side you may not need a full 5lb tank of CO2 to serve up brewskis. They make a fitting for small CO2 fitting like for pellet guns to push beer. Plus if the kegs are all shook up from biking you may need to run very little psi. I've biked with a few kegs.

For the bikes Surly will be the workhorse and the Salsa will be a more enjoyable ride day to day when not fully loaded. Both specialty bikes for the stable, it is just finding out what is the specialty you want them to do.


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks, I appreciate the insight. That’s a great idea with the little co2 cartridges. I have a friend with a little 2.5 gallon keg with one of those fittings, never even crossed my mind to use one of those.

Curious as to what bike you have hauled kegs with?


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Bentpushrod said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the insight. That's a great idea with the little co2 cartridges. I have a friend with a little 2.5 gallon keg with one of those fittings, never even crossed my mind to use one of those.
> 
> Curious as to what bike you have hauled kegs with?


Modified trailer, Surly Ted.


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

I put a deposit down and ordered a Big Fat Dummy!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

NICE!! As soon as I have some space I'm getting one.


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

Got the bike on Tuesday. Loving it so far, got some goodies for it ordered up, in the meantime just enjoying riding it.


----------



## MR. ED (Aug 19, 2006)

Awesome. I have no reason to own one but really want one. Bikes and beer-2 of my favorite things.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm wishing I would have bought one when they were Cromwell green. That color reminds me of the desks in elementary school.


----------



## Bentpushrod (Nov 8, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> I'm wishing I would have bought one when they were Cromwell green. That color reminds me of the desks in elementary school.


I'm with you on the color. I really wanted the green as well. When I was ready to buy one last year, they were sold out. So had to wait, and got the new color. That said, the color is growing on me.


----------

